# Feeding Mice to Tortoises??!!



## GreenFire719 (Dec 29, 2019)

Hello guys! I wanted some input from some more experienced keepers out there. We had recently brought my dog to the vet and one of the vets there owned a lot of tortoises. He had a tortoise room with radiated and star tortoises (and a couple box turtles). I wasn’t with my family at the time but apparently the vet with the tortoises gave them a tour of the tortoise (neat!). One of the things that struck me as odd though was that he said he feeds his tortoises a mouse once a week. I thought maybe he was talking about the box turtles but he feeds his radiated and stars the mice. Is this something they would eat in the wild? I have never heard of feeding either species mice, although I’m not familiar with keeping them. Is there any harm that this could cause the tortoises?
I don’t know the exact details on everything but what I got from their visit is that he’s a breeder. Is feeding them protein a way to making them more productive? I’m more curious about it than anything else, so if anyone who keeps them knows why/if it’s alright to feed mice can explain it to me I’d be very appreciative! Thanks


----------



## Tom (Dec 29, 2019)

In the wild, tortoises are opportunists. They will eat carrion on occasion when they come across it.

I think most people would agree that most tortoise species, excepting the omnivores like redfoots and elongata, do not and should not have meat in their diet.


----------



## Bee62 (Jan 2, 2020)

Tom said:


> In the wild, tortoises are opportunists. They will eat carrion on occasion when they come across it.
> 
> I think most people would agree that most tortoise species, excepting the omnivores like redfoots and elongata, do not and should not have meat in their diet.


I totally agree with you Tom, but.... when tortoises could speak they would say that they like to eat some meat from time to time.... I can tell a little story that happend only a week ago:
My 3 years old sulcatas are living in my stable and there are mice too. I catch mice with traps. One day one of my sullies escaped out of the enclosure and found a trap with a dead mouse. I haven`t seen the tortoise eating the mouse but I found the tortoise, the trap and only the tale of the mouse was left ....... OMG ! I think I know what happend...

But I never would feed mice to the tortoises because mice might carry different deseases and worms.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 2, 2020)

Bee62 said:


> I totally agree with you Tom, but.... when tortoises could speak they would say that they like to eat some meat from time to time.... I can tell a little story that happend only a week ago:
> My 3 years old sulcatas are living in my stable and there are mice too. I catch mice with traps. One day one of my sullies escaped out of the enclosure and found a trap with a dead mouse. I haven`t seen the tortoise eating the mouse but I found the tortoise, the trap and only the tale of the mouse was left ....... OMG ! I think I know what happend...
> 
> But I never would feed mice to the tortoises because mice might carry different deseases and worms.


Itd also be true to say that Sulcata like to eat fruit..(or mice)...And they actually do....but letting them eat whatever they want can kill them.
Case in fact: I'm pretty sure that my Redfoot would eat a diet of 100% dog poop.
Or a human child eating just ice cream and cake. Just because they like it and love eating it doesn't make it good for them.
In the case of a huge Sulcata ingesting a single mouse.....or a few occasional strawberries....There should be no issue.
It's up to us as keepers to try to provide what's best for them.
My Redfoot have also eaten rats and most of a wooden rat trap. Similar to your story.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2020)

Bee62 said:


> I totally agree with you Tom, but.... when tortoises could speak they would say that they like to eat some meat from time to time.... I can tell a little story that happend only a week ago:
> My 3 years old sulcatas are living in my stable and there are mice too. I catch mice with traps. One day one of my sullies escaped out of the enclosure and found a trap with a dead mouse. I haven`t seen the tortoise eating the mouse but I found the tortoise, the trap and only the tale of the mouse was left ....... OMG ! I think I know what happend...
> 
> But I never would feed mice to the tortoises because mice might carry different deseases and worms.



Wow, I remember the thread about the mouse issue - I didn't imagine one would be eaten!


----------



## Bee62 (Jan 2, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Itd also be true to say that Sulcata like to eat fruit..(or mice)...And they actually do....but letting them eat whatever they want can kill them.
> Case in fact: I'm pretty sure that my Redfoot would eat a diet of 100% dog poop.
> Or a human child eating just ice cream and cake. Just because they like it and love eating it doesn't make it good for them.
> In the case of a huge Sulcata ingesting a single mouse.....or a few occasional strawberries....There should be no issue.
> ...





URGHHH, 100 % diet of dog poop....... but my tortoises would prefer that too !


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 2, 2020)

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 284450
> URGHHH, 100 % diet of dog poop....... but my tortoises would prefer that too !


Redfoot are downright NASTY.
At least they can be.


----------



## Canadian Mojo (Jan 3, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Redfoot are downright NASTY.
> At least they can be.


You should watch them eating slugs some time, especially if they get into a group of them.


----------



## Ketta (Jan 3, 2020)

Wow i think Keto ate a house gecko i found part of the tail of a small one... today. Eww never thought that was possible.


----------



## GreenFire719 (Jan 3, 2020)

I figured out in the wild they would eat anything available to them but I didn’t think that feeding them small animals often was a great idea. Maybe a very small animal once a year as a treat would be alright, but personally I probably won’t ever feed my tortoises animals unless they are regular omnivores.


----------



## Ketta (Jan 3, 2020)

Keto is a red foot they are omnivores. In my house there are wild house geckos small and big ones too. Have seen them mating in the livingroom! Have never see where they laid the eggs but have seen very small house geckos. I assume some are hatchlings as they are teeny tiny. 
I assume what happened was that since there some ants around his enclosure this small house gecko went down to eat the ants and Keto decided it was a good snack... i feed him meat (chicken meat) from time to time.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 3, 2020)

I've seen people feed mice to Redfoots. I don't though it's too gross for me. One time though I came outside and found my Redfoot chowing down on a dead bird


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Jan 3, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've seen people feed mice to Redfoots. I don't though it's too gross for me. One time though I came outside and found my Redfoot chowing down on a dead bird


Wow. Who'd have guessed they could be scavengers? They'd have a field day on my property in Spring. Dead baby.birds as far as the eye can see. I guess the raccoons et al tip the nests in the trees or something.


----------



## enchilada (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## TammyJ (Jan 13, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've seen people feed mice to Redfoots. I don't though it's too gross for me. One time though I came outside and found my Redfoot chowing down on a dead bird


YUMMY!!! RF KFC!!!


----------



## TammyJ (Jan 13, 2020)

enchilada said:


> View attachment 284890


Aw, the poor little ratty!!! He's dead, right???


----------



## TammyJ (Jan 13, 2020)

My redfoots do get pick mice from time to time, of course I do kill the mice quickly first. My pond turtles also like them.
For a turtle that is giving problems to eat, live pink mice may do the trick if you can manage it, just to get the turtle started on something.


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan (Jan 13, 2020)

If you are feeding mice, it would probably be better for the tortoises if they were 
a. Small
b. Hairless (Pinky)
c. Definitely dead


----------



## TammyJ (Jan 15, 2020)

Enchilada, about your very graphic and rather shocking photograph.
It certainly proves that redfoots love animal protein.
BUT. I thought it was a bit of "overkill" in more ways than one, to make the point! I would not like any newbie or new tortoise owner to take it as it seems, and proceed accordingly!
Everything in moderation, in a recommended varied diet, for all tortoises.
That's what I have learned here.


----------

